# 1340gt Qctp Tool Holder Hanger



## Randbo (Apr 12, 2016)

I made up a hanger for the quick change tool holder to mount on the PM 1340GT. I have seen a few designs like the one I did from this site as well as others. I'd say I copied Mikes (zmotorsports) to some degree but with a little twist. I wanted to go with something  other than unistrut. I ended up using some 1.5 x 1.5 inch 80/20 t-slot aluminum I had sitting around the shop.






I then used some scrap polycarbonate to make "holders" that attached to the 80/20 with 2 flat socket cap screws 1/4"-20. I beveled the top pieces at 30 degrees to lock into the holders top dovetail.






Then attached to the top of the backsplash on the lathe. Holds them very secure.


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 13, 2016)

I need to go visit my friends at 80/20 to drop off the new Snap-On sales flyer and ask about a piece of scrap material ;-)


----------



## hackley69 (Apr 13, 2016)

Really nice! I have got to do somethng with mine and I really like what you done here.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nicely done.  Turned out AWESOME!!

Mike.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 13, 2016)

zmotorsports said:


> Very nicely done.  Turned out AWESOME!!
> 
> Mike.


Thanks Mike. And thanks for the inspiration with your design!


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 13, 2016)

Randbo said:


> Thanks Mike. And thanks for the inspiration with your design!



You're welcome.  I just wish I could take credit for it.  I saw it somewhere else as well.

Mike.


----------



## kvt (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks nice,   On the T slot you can adjust if needed.   which is a problem I was lookin at on another style.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 13, 2016)

kvt said:


> Looks nice,   On the T slot you can adjust if needed.   which is a problem I was lookin at on another style.


Yes they adjust very easy.


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 14, 2016)

Randbo said:


> I made up a hanger for the quick change tool holder to mount on the PM 1340GT. I have seen a few designs like the one I did from this site as well as others. I'd say I copied Mikes (zmotorsports) to some degree but with a little twist. I wanted to go with something  other than unistrut. I ended up using some 1.5 x 1.5 inch 80/20 t-slot aluminum I had sitting around the shop.
> View attachment 126982
> 
> 
> ...



That's the best looking solution that I have seen on this forum.  I might just be forced to cop it.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 15, 2016)

uncle harry said:


> That's the best looking solution that I have seen on this forum.  I might just be forced to cop it.


Feel free to copy away. But I want to see pictures if you do.


----------

